# Mit C++ Excel-Datei bearbeiten?



## Squeery (10. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage.

Geht es eine Excel-Datei in ein C++ Programm einzulesen und zu bearbeiten?

Ich habe jetzt zwar 2 Semester C++ hinter mir aber leider trotzdem nicht wirklich Ahnung.

Es geht eigentlich darum das ich eine Excel-Tabelle mit Kundendaten habe, darin sind aber Doppelte enthalten.
Jetzt würde ich gerne ein Programm schreiben was durchläuft und mittels for-Schleife die Doppelten raussucht und löscht.

Hat vieleicht jemand von euch eine Ahnung wie ich das machen könnte?


----------



## Flegmon (10. März 2005)

Hallo,

du kannst dir in Excel auch einfach ein Makro programmieren


----------



## Aylon (10. März 2005)

Also ich würde sagen entweder wie Flegmon sagt, oder man könnte sich mit dem Dateiformat auseinander setzen und anhand dessen versuchen alles zu bearbeiten http://www.wotsit.org/search.asp?page=2&s=database einfach  bei dem Link unten auf der Seite sind mehere Download zu dem xls Zeug, einfach das entsprechende raussuchen(vermutlich das mit 220kb oder was das war)


----------

